

Lua on iPhone for rapid development - presto10
http://tuomaspelkonen.com/2010/03/why-lua-truly-rocks/

======
presto10
Sample Lua source code for simple iPhone application:
[http://tuomaspelkonen.com/iphone-source-code/office-space-
ou...](http://tuomaspelkonen.com/iphone-source-code/office-space-out-2-lua-
source-code/)

